# Lighting T-Shirt



## Jonverse (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone seen these before - very funny - I like page 3 selection of shirts - especially the lighting and Carpenter ones... 
http://www.listenhear.co.uk/clothing.htm


----------



## soundlight (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.stagehandtees.com/

and 

http://www.roadierags.com/shop/

There's a lot of them out there.


----------



## TechiGoz (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree.. they are all good places. There are so many out there. One of my favourites is:

_"If at first you try and don't succeed, then Rigging just isn't for you."_

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Edrick (Apr 3, 2007)

I ordered from Roadie Rags last Sunday and as of monday my order was shipped, still haven't seen it though. Darn slow postal service, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## PhantomD (Apr 4, 2007)

What about home made?

I've got one that says

CREW
Sound & Lighting

which cost me a black shirt!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 4, 2007)

PhantomD said:


> What about home made?
> I've got one that says
> CREW
> Sound & Lighting
> which cost me a black shirt!



I don't know why Phantom but that's really got me laughing. It's so cheap. So simple. Actually, the kits you can get for home ink jet printer iron on T's are a lot of fun. Unfortunately they don't last well in the washing machine and they won't work on a black shirt... but you can have a lot of fun making your own shirt for very little cost.


----------



## SAWYeR (Apr 4, 2007)

At my high school, the crew designs a shirt every year then gets it made. This year it's "Structural Chewing Gum". We did a production of "The Miracle Worker" last year, and part of the set was held together with an enormous wad of gum that all of the crew added to. So the shirt is going to be black w/ pink print. The front will say "IHTFP Shop 12" and the back will have a Caulk gun with a tube reading "Structural Chewing Gum" with a big bubble coming out of the tip. Classic.


----------



## PhantomD (Apr 12, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I don't know why Phantom but that's really got me laughing. It's so cheap. So simple. Actually, the kits you can get for home ink jet printer iron on T's are a lot of fun. Unfortunately they don't last well in the washing machine and they won't work on a black shirt... but you can have a lot of fun making your own shirt for very little cost.



What's got me laughing is that you have the wrong idea, although I was admittedly not very clear above.

The shirt was properly screenprinted by a member of the Art department of my school and has been washed many times, still great.

Sorry you had to go to so much trouble to belittle me for nothing...


----------



## cue1go (May 11, 2007)

Some of the swag out there is actually pretty good (and free if you ask nicely). My favorite is my shirt from Vari-lite

"Life is a freakshow
We just do the lighting"


----------



## gafftaper (May 11, 2007)

I've got a Doug Fleenor, "Got DMX?" shirt.


----------



## Hughesie (May 11, 2007)

i got a get a shirt that's technical
i can't buy any in the great oz (australia, not the actual oz)
and shipping from the us is expenisive


----------



## squigish (May 11, 2007)

SAWYeR said:


> We did a production of "The Miracle Worker" last year, and part of the set was held together with an enormous wad of gum that all of the crew added to.




I've heard (and used) the phrase (this show is held together by) "bubble gum and gaff tape," but I never expected it to be literally true. 

We did have a drop that was rigged using easter grass though. The cast yanked on it and it fell down, then was carried off stage. That was the show where the "bubble gum and gaff tape" moniker applied.


----------



## avkid (May 11, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> i got a get a shirt that's technical
> i can't buy any in the great oz (australia, not the actual oz)
> and shipping from the us is expenisive


Go to your local screen printer and find out what their minimums are.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 11, 2007)

http://stiktek.com/index.php?page=tekshop

Some of my favorites are here.


----------



## TimMiller (May 12, 2007)

I'd say check with jands. I know they have shirts.


----------



## beagle2 (Mar 29, 2009)

cue1go said:


> Some of the swag out there is actually pretty good (and free if you ask nicely). My favorite is my shirt from Vari-lite
> 
> "Life is a freakshow
> We just do the lighting"



Hi,
I was looking for this tshirt for many weeks. Can anybody tell me, where I can get it?
Thanks,
Kathi


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Kathi, That post you quoted is two years old. Plus it sounds like the shirt was a freebie from Vari-lite that he may have had for a while. Probably not available anymore and you would have to be buying some Vari-lite gear to get one. 

Welcome to Control Booth. Be sure to stop by the new member board and introduce yourself.


----------



## ship (Mar 30, 2009)

What people pay for swag? 

Me, got a trunk full of it in not having bought since college; one in college I bought and got mocked for doing so though I insisted I didn't. This much less until the older stuff wears out or gets trashed, I kind of prefer the like 10 or 15 year old stuff in a way of no longer collecting swag - yea, I'm an old salt and if wearing it.... it's more valuable to say say 1999 or 1994 on a swag than a current tour date in a concept of yea swag, but it's a salt to the industry swag as similar to sun bleached military uniforms were a statement of how long one had been around. This guy's camelflage has turned to for the most part grey for it's black, don't screw with him in concept.

Peak Trading has a good rigging one about "well hung" on the other hand. 

On the other hand, if you didn't go to a rigging training program, don't wear the shirt for it. I would even think if you ain't IA in general, don't wear the shirt even for a local branch. In general for me as concept, If I didn't directly work on the show, I don't wear the shirt but thats' getting a bit advanced in concepts of swag verses having it. This much less Barney and other show shirts are never cool unless you are of a stature you can make it cool.

On the other hand, we did have a guy that took a bunch of Chicago Blues Fest shirts to Japan immediately afterwards and made big bucks from them years ago.


For me... Hmm the best: more TMB socks - always useful, Lician jacket, Ushio pen, Osram bottle opener, Altman polo shirt, Klien button up shirt (wife stole), this much less at times real tools such as "hot tools" from Klien, local elecrical supplier memo pad holder, Feir Rigging mouse pad, Sapsis Rigging clock thingie, Sapsis Rigging computer screen cleaner etc.

Less the easy shirt swag, more the making the Osram rep. in needing a pen using the Ushio pen to write down his notes that brings joy to me in that I don't have a Osram or Phillips pen yet. Or in general, a shirt is easy and even at some point makes a statement if you have other than t-shirt swag. This plus useful in if your mouse pad gets dirty, you have another - forget who I sent the High End 3D mouse pad to as swag but it was cool. Don't wear hats but a Osram hat is quality, this much less many have verious LED key chain fobs. Too bad my Osram swag sweat shirt has a hole in it... working hard on getting another from them and others. I buy stuff and don't do shows, supplier swag for me unless I worked hard on as show for me if more important, this much less show swag or even Martin or moving light swag, don't do moving lights in swag less a challenge. 

At some point swag is easy, it's more what you achieve in being proud of be it some James Taylor "Local Crew" shirt from ten years ago or some effort in getting a good or useful swag beyond what's just a T-Shirt.

Beyond the swag there is jackets, pens, etc. to work for, and strive for. This and don't wear out your swag you get. Wear it for a while than put it away in not wearing it out. If you earned it, it's gonna be much more valuable in later wearing ten years from now than in constantly wearing and wearing out.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 31, 2009)

ship said:


> more TMB socks



Hah, got some of those this past summer at work. They sent a bunch in and everyone got some. And yes I know this is a necropost but whatever.


----------



## chris325 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cafe Press has a huge selection of lighting tees, but they run a bit expensive.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 31, 2009)

My favorite shirt is: "LD's do it better in the dark."


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 1, 2009)

I miss all of highend swag. I had a girlfriend run off with it . I had a sweet Hog III shirt. My Claypaky shirt is a little faded .


----------



## lazor (Apr 1, 2009)

In high school it was big for the actors to have the "Thespians do it on stage" bumper stickers. As a technician we always wanted to make a "Techies do it in the dark" shirt. Never got around to it.

I also have one of the VL shirts that says:

"Life is a freakshow
We just do the lighting"

I get comments on it every time I wear it to calls.
Got to love those freebies.

I also enjoy the shirts at Welcome to Stiktek.com!


----------



## Dsync (May 8, 2012)

Would anyone mind if I dug up this old thread? No? Awesome.

I'm looking for some witty lighting designer quotes to put on a shirt. What do you guys have? 

Right now I'm considering "Yes, I can dim the sun" and "Don't panic, just fade to black." 

Any suggestions would be great =)


----------



## Grog12 (May 8, 2012)

Let me point you towards this 25 page thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/72-techie-sayings.html I'm sure you'll find something appropriate!


----------



## Dsync (May 9, 2012)

Grog12 said:


> Let me point you towards this 25 page thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/72-techie-sayings.html I'm sure you'll find something appropriate!



Wow! There's a ton of great stuff in there. Thanks for pointing me to that!


----------



## Les (May 9, 2012)

Back in high school theatre, we often designed show and department shirts to have professionally printed. One year we submitted "I'm a thespian. Wanna watch?" At first, the principal approved it, but backed out a few days later. I guess he finally got it.


----------



## shiben (May 9, 2012)

Les said:


> Back in high school theatre, we often designed show and department shirts to have professionally printed. One year we submitted "I'm a thespian. Wanna watch?" At first, the principal approved it, but backed out a few days later. I guess he finally got it.



Thats ideal... Thats a funny shirt on the first level, and you can totally explain the whole thing in boring, non joke terms. I like.


----------

